# Brine Shrimp eggs



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you have any online store to recommend for me to buy Brine Shrimp Eggs? BigAls's price is too high. Thanks.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Try Mail Order Pet Supplies, they may be cheaper.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I will have some in soon for $38 for a can


thanks

john


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, John, how big is the can?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

normally 16oz, 1lb cans.

thanks


john


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

even a few ounces of the eggs can serve your needs for a heck of a long time O.O


----------

